# I cant believe it



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Well all 6 of hairless does have just given birth and out of all 6 litters there are 8 does and 14 bucks! i cant believe it


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Surely you kind of expected that? :lol: That's not many babies from 6 does though  On the bright side, the hairless bucks are usually balder than the does...


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Uh oh!!
You gotta laugh though :lol:


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

yea Cait we are used to it now but i still get my hopes up lol oh well ay....


----------



## sarahh (Mar 6, 2009)

22 babies thats more than enough with 6 litters less to find homes for.


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

The boys arent all keepers but whatever we leave in the litters,all the does and a few bucks we will be keeping as we are working on our nekkids


----------



## sarahh (Mar 6, 2009)

Ah rite there are plenty of rescues that will take the others when they are old enough.


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

I would love to see pictures of mices without clothes


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

sarahh said:


> Ah rite there are plenty of rescues that will take the others when they are old enough.


Hi Sarah Ive seen you say this before so just thought Id say the mice bred by breeders arent really rescue cases :? Or am I missing something? Some wont take on purpose bred mice even if we wanted to, which I for one dont for many good reasons


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I have to agree with that,if we breed our animals they are our responsibility.Rescues should be for victims of unfortunate circumstances.I only had 2 hairless does in the 2 litters I have just had.


----------



## sarahh (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm not going to post anymore because my beliefs of how animals should be treated are too high I do not believe in culling innocent animals it says in the bible thou shall not kill. Yes rescues should not be used because you have bred the animals its your responsibility and if you have no homes for them then don't breed. We didn't breed on purpose there are far too many animals out there who are in rescue/adoption centres due to people not wanting them or breeding litters. We gave up breeding hamsters a longtime ago because of this and not knowing whether they were going to good homes. Now we do rescue and rescue and rehome.


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

So much I want to say, but this is Faes topic about her hairless and this could drag on as Ive seen happen before. Sorry you feel you cant post here anymore. Both me and my husband are animal welfarists (we also dont eat or use animal products except our pet hen eggs for this reason) yet get much enjoyment from the forum. Theres no reason not to. Everyone here adores mice

Please consider that since we domesticated certain animals and changed them to an extent we have to start playing nature in order to be kind and make the healthiest and best

But agree or not, the forums open to all breeders and mouse enthusiasts I believe?


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

NaomiR said:


> I would love to see pictures of mices without clothes


 :lol: Pervy :lol:


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Sarahh as everyone is stating if we choose to breed it is our responsibility to the best for our animals and most breeders opinions taking litters down to a manageable size is doing the best for mum and pups...leaving a single does with say 18 pups really isn't doing the best for anyone and will only result in lots of sick pups and a very very drained mum...

Im sorry you feel you cant post anymore...


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Me thinks you've missed the point of the forum if you thought that people here wouldn't be discussing culling and things. I for one choose not to cull my litters, but I don't send my boys to rescues, but it doesn't mean that everyone has to agree with me. I certainly wouldn't leave just because other people choose to cull. Its a reality of the mouse breeding world, and in all honesty, it won't change.

Lol, nekid mice. They creep me out o.o. You should try getting some red ones though. Fat baldies ^______^. Didn't someone else mention that? Eh. Bad luck on the boys though. I've had half and half so far. *Crosses fingers*.


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

i wouldn't want my boys going to a rescue to be honest...i have never understood why you think so bad of us,even hate us...

We don't mistreat our animals,hurt them in anyway,they have bloody good lives i have to say! We don't cull unless it is needed,an absolute must so no animals are left looking for homes!


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

We dont cull either, but then weve never had a humongous litter or reason to so far. Still feel I can post here

I want to stroke a naked mouse one day soon. Bet it feels nice in a weird way


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

I honestly never would have posted that if i knew it was gonna cause such offense and i didn't actually put it bluntly"we are going to cull the litter" grrr

As for the nekids they are vulnerably cute and yes feel very strange lol


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

I have to say that I dont like Naked mice.... eew..... but Dom and Fae got one a while back and it was sort of fuzzy looking she was rather cute I think she had dark fuzz rather than light, correct me if i'm wrong Fae


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

We have a had a few fuzzy 1s...we have a long haired hairless at the mo :lol: shes a funny looking lil creature that 1 lol


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Longhaired hairless, how can you get a longhaired hairless? sorry but that doesnt make any sense what so ever to me  :lol:


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

I have absolutely no idea well shes a long haired fuzzy really but cute anyway lol :lol:


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

So she has fuzz but it's long?

Thats sound wierdly cute :lol:


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

XxFaexX said:


> I have absolutely no idea well shes a long haired fuzzy really but cute anyway lol :lol:


I'll have to see her next time I come around!


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

indeed you will


----------



## TomOdell (Dec 1, 2012)

sarahh said:


> it says in the bible


the bible allows slavery, and does not allow eating lobster and hanging around women on their period
i wouldn't use the bible as a moral guidebook

besides, what would you rather?
10 "okay" mice and 4 super healthy ones that mum has raised well ?

EDIT: didn't realise how old this was. sorry


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

^ :lol: Agree with you though (and I am a christian! Liberal though  )


----------

